# Why do so many like EQ?



## JCBourne (Nov 21, 2011)

With it taking so long to kick in, and needing to run 16 weeks or more how come so many like it besides it making them hungry on a bulk cycle?

For a first time user of EQ, I see most like 600mg/wk or suggest it however I see others have the "magic" number at 400mg/wk. Which dose would you pick for a first runner and why? At what point (week wise) would one begin to feel the effects of EQ assuming the individual is running the EQ with products they already know when the kick-in times are.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 21, 2011)

Man my last cycle included EQ at high doses for a total of 18 weeks. I had great results. Not sure if I'd run it again. I feel kinda sketchy running a cycle that long plus it was a LOT of oil. I also ran tren with it on the back end. AMAZING!


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 21, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Man my last cycle included EQ at high doses for a total of 18 weeks. I had great results. Not sure if I'd run it again. I feel kinda sketchy running a cycle that long plus it was a LOT of oil. I also ran tren with it on the back end. AMAZING!



Yeah, that's the only issue I see with EQ. You basically have to run a long cycle and thus use a ton of gear. I've noticed (a least me) that long cycle's don't produce more gains, meaning I like to keep them shorter and have a easier recovery time. To each their own. I have EQ saved which is why I'm curious, kind of wish I didn't get it now!


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 21, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Yeah, that's the only issue I see with EQ. You basically have to run a long cycle and thus use a ton of gear. I've noticed (a least me) that long cycle's don't produce more gains, meaning I like to keep them shorter and have a easier recovery time. To each their own. I have EQ saved which is why I'm curious, kind of wish I didn't get it now!



I'll tell you what. Send it to me and forget you spent the money


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 21, 2011)

Man I don't know if it was the tren but i gained a LOT more muscle and changed my body more drastically with the EQ.


----------



## RAWS n More (Nov 21, 2011)

I dont like bcos it gives me anxiety, even worse then tren ace. Now im slightly prone to anxiety as i always have so much shit going on lol. But EQ is no go for me. I'd rather run Primo at 600 then EQ.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 21, 2011)

I've yet to run eq. I'm up in the air between that and deca for my upcoming mass cycle. Sloppy what's sides if any did you notice from eq? I tolerate pretty much everything well except tren, bad acne and high blood pressure aswell as insomnia.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 21, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I've yet to run eq. I'm up in the air between that and deca for my upcoming mass cycle. Sloppy what's sides if any did you notice from eq? I tolerate pretty much everything well except tren, bad acne and high blood pressure aswell as insomnia.


 
Man I literally had ZERO sides from it. Even at 900mg/wk. I never get anxious though. I'm pretty chill. The hunger came on slow but it wasn't as crazy as everyone makes it out to be. I did notice it was easier to eat. Try it with the deca. I don't see how it could hurt. Just a lot of oil. I had a full 3ml 3x per week. 

I don't know if it's a sign but tren didn't fuck with me too bad even at 75mg ED.


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 21, 2011)

Didn't even know about the anxiety until now, interesting. I regret buying it now!


----------



## bjjallseeneye (Nov 21, 2011)

man eq i love it makes me strong as shit, endurance to run a marathon and almost no water weight, the 2 times i've ran it was @ 600mg wk split into 2 shots. the only thing i dont like its how hard it is to diet while your on it. that and the fact that stays on your system for so long. but  ill take it over deca and tren any day but thats just me.


----------



## MisterMak (Nov 21, 2011)

I tried some Boldenone prop.  I thought it would be the shit.  I got the worst sides ever.  All flu like symptoms.  Site pain and redness, fever, body aches...I wish I was dead.

I tried it before all the negative press came out about the side effects.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 21, 2011)

EQ rocks the house!!  Some labs can make it at 500mg/ml...cutting the amount of oil needed in half.  I love it's lean and hard gains...worth running 1gr for 20 weeks, IMHO.



/V


----------



## Dolfan84 (Nov 21, 2011)

Vascularity vascularity and more vascularity. Also it gives a nice round full look to the muscles without appearing water heavy like high test dosages do. I found best results at 750mg weekly.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm running it at 600Mg and i'm getting no sides. I'm upping to 900Mg this week. Like sloppy, i'm not seeing crazy hunger pains but I don't have trouble eating either. IMO it's a very mild drug.


----------



## Testoman98 (Nov 21, 2011)

I ran eq over the summer, but only at 400mgs/wk for 15wks. Even with that being considered by most a low dosage, I absolutely loved it. I have arthritis and had read that eq can help with joints even more then deca, and it didn't disappoint. Even now my joints are still fine. Stacked it with test cyp, dbol and had zero sides. Strength was pretty good, vascularity was insane, and I'm not super lean. I would run it again but would bump it up to 600mgs/wks, think that would be my sweet spot. I hear guys saying 800mgs is better but based on what 400mgs did for me I think 600mgs would be perfect.


----------



## KUVinny (Nov 21, 2011)

^^^ ditto. I ran it at 750. I didn't notice any significant change in appetite as well but I did notice the vascularity changes.


----------



## GMO (Nov 21, 2011)

Been running it for 9 weeks.  Started at 600mg, after 4 weeks 800mg, now I am running 1000mg and will soon bump to 1200mg once I stop my NPP and transition to Tren A.

Last time I ran it for 16, and did help me put on a lot of quality mass that stayed with me.  And yes, if your BF is low you'll look like a freaking road map. Also, makes it easier to pin my quads when I can see all the veins.

I also have not noticed a dramatic appetite change, but I often compare it to GHRP-6, which is honestly an unfair comparison.

And like my bro Sloppy, I am pushing 12mls of oil a week.

Would I run it again?  I'll let you know in another 10-12 weeks...


----------



## booze (Nov 21, 2011)

Dolfan84 said:


> Vascularity vascularity and more vascularity. Also it gives a nice round full look to the muscles without appearing water heavy like high test dosages do. I found best results at 750mg weekly.



this, although i only ran at 400mg. loved it though, put on 7kg in 12 weeks, but no water at all. visibly leaner than when i started too, got my abs back! hard, lean gains and vascular as fuck.

ill never use nand. deca again.


----------



## endurance724 (Nov 21, 2011)

EQ gives me cyst like acne, horrible acne... i still have scars on my back and shoulders... they are fading but its taking a while..

def not using it again lol


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 21, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> EQ rocks the house!!  Some labs can make it at 500mg/ml...cutting the amount of oil needed in half.  I love it's lean and hard gains...worth running 1gr for 20 weeks, IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> /V



At a gram of eq a week how much test were you running bro? I'm thinking I'm gonna try that out. I have no problem pinning often I actually like it lol!! Were you running a restricted cal diet?


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 21, 2011)

GMO said:


> And like my bro Sloppy, I am pushing 12mls of oil a week.
> 
> Would I run it again? I'll let you know in another 10-12 weeks...


 
It get's better around the 13th week until the end.  

All this shit is making me want to do another EQ cycle.....



D-Latsky said:


> At a gram of eq a week how much test were you running bro? I'm thinking I'm gonna try that out. I have no problem pinning often I actually like it lol!! Were you running a restricted cal diet?


 
I ran 900mg/wk with 750mg of test and it was good for me. You can run your normal test dose with it.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 21, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> At a gram of eq a week how much test were you running bro? I'm thinking I'm gonna try that out. I have no problem pinning often I actually like it lol!! Were you running a restricted cal diet?



I ran it along side a gram of test cyp.  I've tried EQ at several different doses...in my book, it's mild and doesn't give me that hard and vascular look until I use at least 1gr EW.  I put on slow but lean and hard mass.  Lots of guys do well at 800mg, I've gone up to 1200mg in the past, but noticed nothing more than when I used 1000mg.  So, 1gr is my sweet spot.


I get hunger pains, and I love them as they help me put down those extra cals when bulking.  They soon go away, that's when I whip out the GHRP-6 to help keep my appetite up.  I'm a huge EQ fan!!! 



/V


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 21, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> I ran it along side a gram of test cyp.  I've tried EQ at several different doses...in my book, it's mild and doesn't give me that hard and vascular look until I use at least 1gr EW.  I put on slow but lean and hard mass.  Lots of guys do well at 800mg, I've gone up to 1200mg in the past, but noticed nothing more than when I used 1000mg.  So, 1gr is my sweet spot.
> 
> 
> I get hunger pains, and I love them as they help me put down those extra cals when bulking.  They soon go away, that's when I whip out the GHRP-6 to help keep my appetite up.  I'm a huge EQ fan!!!
> ...



Someone mentioned acne issues. Did you have any problems with that? I'm prone on my shoulders and back. I'm on minnocylin right now it working ok but it's mild, I'm thinking low dose accutane is necessary at this point in my life. I am planning on a good long cycle to add maximum size through the winter to prepare for the stage next summer. Do you think eq is a good route with this in mind?


----------



## fit4life (Nov 21, 2011)

i am currently running EQ at 800mgs(sweet spot) along with 1g e test wkly. On 7th wk of 20 and the Eq is really starting to kick- in patience is the key here. At gym and people are noticing that iam getting bigger fuller and more defined. Incredible pumps full of blood without the water retention, pretty amazing strength gains, vascularity coming out in forearms and calves big time. The gains are slower but solid and will stay with you kinda like muscle maturing. For me it does not increase appetite just slightly like people suggest it will. I use this compound for a mild cutter. Slight bit of anxiety, never any acne.  I love running EQ but def be prepared to run it for at least 16 wks. If your really looking to size up though deca would be a better choice. try it go for it.


----------



## keith1569 (Nov 21, 2011)

im thinking of doing 900mg eq 600mg tren e and 250mg test for 24 weeks next april..we shall see if i decide to stay with it


----------



## RAWS n More (Nov 21, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> im thinking of doing 900mg eq 600mg tren e and 250mg test for 24 weeks next april..we shall see if i decide to stay with it



wow alot of anabolic for only 250 mg test. But some people like that.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 21, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> I ran it along side a gram of test cyp.  I've tried EQ at several different doses...in my book, it's mild and doesn't give me that hard and vascular look until I use at least 1gr EW.  I put on slow but lean and hard mass.  Lots of guys do well at 800mg, I've gone up to 1200mg in the past, but noticed nothing more than when I used 1000mg.  So, 1gr is my sweet spot.
> 
> 
> I get hunger pains, and I love them as they help me put down those extra cals when bulking.  They soon go away, that's when I whip out the GHRP-6 to help keep my appetite up.  I'm a huge EQ fan!!!
> ...



Similar results. Zero sides, it's a mild product. I prefer deca as far as mass/strength gains, and far less required with a shorter kickin time. Eg 400mg vs 800mg - 5 wks vs 9wks


----------



## keith1569 (Nov 21, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> wow alot of anabolic for only 250 mg test. But some people like that.



ya man i get worn out of having the high sex drive..i may not keep it at 250mg the whole time but may got like 750mg for like 15 weeks and then 250mg the remaining time


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ran 800mg with test. Started around 600mg to find sweet spot and found it at 800mg. I had absolutely NO sides. Felt great. Started as a cut and to work on endurance. It made me so hungry with all the cardio/endurance work that it turned into a lean bulk. The endurance gains were amazing. Im talking adding on 20+ pushups to the 75 I could already do. It takes forever to kick in and really want to run atleast 16 weeks.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 22, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Someone mentioned acne issues. Did you have any problems with that? I'm prone on my shoulders and back. I'm on minnocylin right now it working ok but it's mild, I'm thinking low dose accutane is necessary at this point in my life. I am planning on a good long cycle to add maximum size through the winter to prepare for the stage next summer. Do you think eq is a good route with this in mind?



No acne for me...I also used NPP and Tren in the cycle and was fine.  I suggest keeping clear of accutane when on cycle.  Just be sure to run a proper AI at the proper dose and you will/should be fine.  I ran caber as well.  If you are looking for more size, I'd look more into deca than I would EQ....but deca will give you more sides, and you won't really get that hard and vascular look...well, maybe....that's more dependent on diet.



/V


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 22, 2011)

When did you guys start noticing EQ kicking in and how did you figure that whatever mg you were running was your "magic or lucky" dosing?


----------

